# Working from home



## amhoward (Dec 19, 2008)

I am trying to work from home.  Currently I am in the office setting.  The office I work for is considering allowing me to work from home.  The only problem is that they are looking for a standard to determine which coders will be allowed to do this while others are not; this criteria will need to show why one person is allowed to work at home while another is not. Does anyone here have information that may help determine what this standard should be?  

Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, what's the criteria for allowing you but not others?


----------



## amhoward (Dec 19, 2008)

That's what I'm looking for.  I'm looking for some sort of criteria that may be in place at another facility.  I guess not everyone is capable of working from home and I was wondering if anyone else has run into this type of situation.


----------



## ABI (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi anhoward,
     I have been trying to convince my employer for the last 2 yrs now that I need to work part time from home just to be able to take my 2 young girls to school, even though I have the senority, they will not do it. For the reason that if they do it to me, they have to do it to the other employees who has young kids like me.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Dec 20, 2008)

I guess I am not too sure what your work is needing to hear. I guess they can base it on senority, who has an error rate under 5%, who already has the proper computer hookup from home etc...


----------



## Anna Weaver (Dec 22, 2008)

*working from home*

I can't imagine that any company will allow one and not others, but if they did, this is the criteria I would look at for the employee in question:

What is the error rate 
What has been their work ratio compared to others
What is the absence rate for the past year
What is the work history as far as ambition and ability to get along with others
What is the ability of the employee to work without direct supervision
Will the employee be able to keep current on continuing education, who will have that expense.

Then you have to look at universal questions as well:
What is the ability of hook up for high speed? (Some areas still don't have this)
What is the expense of the facility for this hook up, will they be using their own computer, a company computer, printer, network capability, etc. 
Will the employee become a contract employee or will they continue to be an employee of the facility.
Will the facility continue to buy the books and resources etc, or will the employee take over that expense (goes back to the contract issue)

These are just a few things, I certainly haven't hit on everything. It's not an easy transition, but I know that's the way things are heading. Good luck!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 22, 2008)

*Tracking hours worked*

I would think that the employer would also want to be sure to have some method of tracking the hours the employee was actually working ... probably by computer activity on line. 

Having small children  is NOT an employer's reason to allow work from home. Nor is the high cost of gasoline, or the distance from home to office. An employer needs *valid business reasons *for such a decision. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## donsqueen (Dec 24, 2008)

The criteria where I work is:

Minimum 6 months in the department
Accuracy of 95% or greater maintened for at least 3 months
Production at 80% of goal (75 encounters per day is goal)

From there it is based on seniority.

Amy


----------



## amhoward (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for your responses.  This will be very helpful.  If you have any other thoughts, please feel free to add them.  Thanks again!


----------

